# Armadillos



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi guys kinda new to exotic mammals I have experience but have never kept any truly unusual mammal. I wanted some advice regarding armadillos. What kind of space do they need I was thinking of an outdoor enclosure and which is the most common species. I have seen a pair for £350 in the past so im thinking a bit less for an individuel. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Where did you see a pair for that price? You could probably add £1000 onto that  (and maybe even a bit more)


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Lol was about to say that...sorry haven't got any experience with them though


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They stink bigtime, and in this country they'd need heated quarters. Very cool, though.

I kept one as a teenager in Brazil- Stinky the six-banded.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

My sister and I are on the lookout for these too. I agree you're probably looking around the £6-700 pound mark for an individual, but you may find an adult rehome for less.
my own research has so far indicated :
more space the better
include tunnels, hides etc
build enclosure on hard standing as they are very capable diggers
not suitable to be housed indoors as they smell and can be destructive.

So I was thinking about 8 x 6 minimum on patio slabs with substrate on top. Only needs to be low level, they won't need a lot of height. Needless to say, supporting posts and wire will need to be well dug in and secure. Not sure about the actual 'house' yet but I'm going to see someone who keeps them in a couple of weeks so hopefully will get some inspiration!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> They stink bigtime, and in this country they'd need heated quarters. Very cool, though.


I've not come across anything to suggest they need heating, but thinking about it they probably would during colder periods.


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah right thanks guys thought they might be alot more than that. No worries very interesting but I will give them a miss.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

5plusmany said:


> My sister and I are on the lookout for these too. I agree you're probably looking around the £6-700 pound mark for an individual, but you may find an adult rehome for less.
> my own research has so far indicated :
> more space the better
> include tunnels, hides etc
> ...


Think 'Industrial scale' diggers!:lol2:
Add to that they are massive escape artists- Stinky used to get his powerful claws into a gap and just *rip* it open. He was lovely, but the resources I had for him there would be difficult to replicate in the UK.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a shame, I've really got my heart set on them now..they can be very friendly when handled enough. My sister got me hooked when she fell for the one they had at her college:flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

5plusmany said:


> I've not come across anything to suggest they need heating, but thinking about it they probably would during colder periods.


They have no fur, to speak of, and their body temperature is naturally pretty low- which means that they are used in leprosy research, Fact Fans!


Stinky was stupid-tame, partly 'cos I had him from a young age. Every time he got out he'd either excavate a bit more from his tunnel in the back garden or come into the house and raid the fruit rack, but either way, he'd come to a call or a tap on the ground.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Think 'Industrial scale' diggers!:lol2:
> Add to that they are massive escape artists- Stinky used to get his powerful claws into a gap and just *rip* it open. *He was lovely, but the resources I had for him there would be difficult to replicate in the UK*.


Such as...? x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> My sister and I are on the lookout for these too. I agree *you're probably looking around the £6-700 pound mark for an individual*, but you may find an adult rehome for less.


On this forum, they've been advertised from £750-£1500 for just one.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's what he looked like: Six-banded Armadillo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

5plusmany said:


> Such as...? x


Well, climate wasn't an issue, obviously. Digging space- Stinky didn't just do it for fun, he really seemed to need it regularly. Food is pretty straightforward- he ate meat, fruit, eggs, whatever he dug up in his travels (largely frogs and lizards, I'm afraid) and so on, but the heat issue would be crucial; how to provide a space for digging and wandering that also is warm enough all year round. And when I say 'digging', I don't mean 'scratching at the ground a bit' I mean constructing a long, multi-chambered complex underground that is constantly changed, added to and adapted.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, climate wasn't an issue, obviously. Digging space- Stinky didn't just do it for fun, he really seemed to need it regularly. Food is pretty straightforward- he ate meat, fruit, eggs, whatever he dug up in his travels (largely frogs and lizards, I'm afraid) and so on, but the heat issue would be crucial; how to provide a space for digging and wandering that also is warm enough all year round. And when I say 'digging', I don't mean 'scratching at the ground a bit' I mean constructing a long, multi-chambered complex underground that is constantly changed, added to and adapted.


Thanks for that! What sort of substrate do you think then?
And stop scaring me mrcriss:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

5plusmany said:


> Thanks for that! *What sort of substrate do you think then?*
> And stop scaring me mrcriss:lol2:


Ideally? Soil. Lots and lots of *deep* soil. I'm sure they actually can be kept in more 'standard' accomodation, just like dwarf hedgehogs can, but digging is a major instinct for them.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Need some topsoil anyway...


----------



## Darksoul996 (Apr 15, 2012)

New to the forum but figured this would be as good a place as any to start posting .
Our suppliers currently have 2 species of armadillo, Lesser hairy and greater hairy. They are both sold as pairs only and are £2500 and £2700 respectively just to give you an idea of price.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

5plusmany said:


> My sister and I are on the lookout for these too. I agree you're probably looking around the £6-700 pound mark for an individual, but you may find an adult rehome for less.
> my own research has so far indicated :
> more space the better
> include tunnels, hides etc
> ...


All is correct but these guys deffinatly cannot be kept outside and must be kept indoors unless the area is completely insulated from the cold, they need heating and i find basking spots are a favorite. believe it or not they will also climb onto ledges and wire.

The price averages around 1000-1500 each and i have never seen any for rescues or priced at 6-700.

thanks
stu


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

stubeanz said:


> The price averages around 1000-1500 each and i have never seen any for rescues or priced at 6-700.


I've been keeping an eye on the prices over the past year, and there actually has been 3 individuals on here priced @ £750. There have also been a few priced @ £1500.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Darksoul996 said:


> New to the forum but figured this would be as good a place as any to start posting .
> Our suppliers currently have 2 species of armadillo, Lesser hairy and greater hairy. They are both sold as pairs only and are £2500 and £2700 respectively just to give you an idea of price.


I was looking at three banded really. Anyone know if there's much difference care-wise with different sub species?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I paid £900 for Sherman our male 3 banded 'dillo last year


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

i found it weird to say urs smelt mine dont i even had 5 at one point and still nothing but mine are 3 banded and a smaller species they used to live free in the house until i learnt more about the breeding side of things they used to be litter trained and would return to there own nest box each night even though several were placed around the house 

chris xx


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been told/ have read that they're pretty smelly so good to hear from first hand experience that they're not :2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

I haven't found the three banded to smell but the 6 bandeds deffinatly do! Infact armadillo poo is possibly the worst animal poo smell I've come across!


----------

